# Gentoo Linux is proud to announce the availability of a new LiveDVD



## Peter1986C (Jan 5, 2012)

www.gentoo.org/ said:
			
		

> Gentoo Linux is proud to announce the availability of a new LiveDVD to celebrate the continued collaboration between Gentoo users and developers. The LiveDVD features a superb list of packages, some of which are listed below.
> 
> A special thanks to the Gentoo Infrastructure Team. Their hard work behind the scenes provide the resources, services and technology necessary to support the Gentoo Linux project.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.gentoo.org/

This sounds rather interesting, assuming this LiveDVD boots like those of the mainstream distros. It would save people a lot of time compared to an install from a minimal cd (which is the usual "Gentoo way"). I think I am going to try this.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 6, 2012)

Soooooo, does it require you to compile from outdated sources on the disc?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2012)

I did not check the dvd yet, but I assume it install like most liveCDs and LiveDVDs and that it is a matter of updating/installing new stuff thru Portage (getting the latest version that is in Portage).


----------

